# my meds and experience



## luke1979 (Aug 20, 2004)

sertraline, first med i tried, initially made things worse.. a lot more anxiety, but that leveled out and settled down however it didnt help with dp/dr, took it for about 7 months at 200mg, didnt have any major problems withdrawing, slowly tapered down my dose, with the only effect being the common 'head zap' feelings.

risperdone, helped a little bit with anxiety, but not enough to make much differance, helped me sleep, but didnt help with dp/dr. took it for 3 months at 2mg. no problems starting, no problems withdrawing.

mirtazipine, currently taking this med and have done for nearly 3 months,
no problems starting this med. helps with some anxiety and depression, helps me sleep and maybe makes me a little bitt lazy during the day.. however that could just be me being lazy. doesnt help dp/dr. currently taking 45mg

limotrigine, currently taking this with mirtazipine. have only been taking this for just less than 2 weeks, no side effects, no positive effects, however im only taking 50mg, i will slowly increase that dose to a target dose of 250mg, pherhaps that will help, time will tell.

diazepam, take it as needed, have been taking it in 2.5mg, or 5mg doses when needed, helps with anxiety and depression to an extent.
havnt had any addiction problems, it would seem i can jump on and off this drug without any problems, having said that, im very cautious about how often i take it, no more than once a day, and no more than 2 days in a row. generally speaking i only take it maybe once a week.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2004)

Do you remember what dose you started off on with the Zoloft?


----------



## luke1979 (Aug 20, 2004)

yeah, started off at 50mg, then increased it by 50mg every 2 weeks untill i got to 200mg. initially it made everything worse, that did settle a bitt, but it never made things much good, i just persisted with it for so long coz my doc didnt wanna mess with my meds.. wish he had, i did better when i got off zoloft. thankfully i found a doc who was little more interested in trialling new things.. lamictal etc.
cheers 
luke.


----------

